# Meet Booth!



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

This is my little man, Booth (named after Seeley Booth from the TV show Bones). He's currently about 3.5 months old.

I found him when he was about 5 weeks old, abandoned in the forest at the summer camp I work for! He was almost starved to death but he miraculously survived and is thriving! 

But anyway, here he is! I feel like he might be a big cat in the making, he's so lanky and big now! Haha

6 weeks old:




























10 weeks old:



















(Awkward growth stage much? haha)



















12 weeks old and already riding horses! Hahaha



















"Horsey tail?"










"Hooooorrrrrssssseeeeyyyyyy...."










Yesterday (he decided to get a lil' stuck in his toy... Haha):











Also, any guesses as to what color he might technically be? As you can see he's a lot black but also really gray...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! You did a great thing to get him out of the woods -- it sounds like you saved his life. He's just beautiful.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Booth is adorable, and it looks like he has a wonderful friend in his horsey.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

What a cute kittie! Love the long hair and the mix of gray and black.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh he's so cute. I also like the mix of black and gray. I used to have a cat that slept on my horse at night to keep warm.

Kathy


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart! I loved the picture of him "riding" on the rear of the horse...LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable - looks like he has a fever coat, is he getting darker?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww what a cutie pie. He has a beautiful coat and the pic with him checking out the horse's rear is too cute!


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!

marie73- I don't think he's getting darker... That last picture just looks a lot darker because it was taken indoors, on a phone camera, and in not so great lighting. All the other pictures were taken outdoors with a good camera. If anything, he's getting lighter in some areas (like his ruff) and maybe a little darker in his body, where he was already dark. I even found two pure white hairs on his back yesterday, that hadn't been there before!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like the growing out of fever coat. I had a black and white kitten last year with it and thats exactly what he looked like when it grew out. Also my black and white cat has many stray white hairs, as do the "all" black kittens I'm fostering.

Leslie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's too bad the fever coat coloring doesn't stay that way, it's sooooo cute!

But black cats are so special, too.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh I love Booth! Such a nice coat, very cool color!


----------

